# Had to make some sausage - Kabanosy, Spicy Sticks, Varmlandskorv, Slim Jimish Sticks & Sun Dried Tom



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

All the sausages being made lately got to me so I decided I needed to make some more.  I've had a butt & some beef thawing in the fridge & it was ready to start today.













PICT0395.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Here is the butt I started with.













PICT0396.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






After getting rid of the bone, gland & the funky membranes.













PICT0398.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Starting on the beef.













PICT0399.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






And done.

These are going into the freeezer to stiffen up while I go down to my shop & get a few things done.

Updates to follow...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 1, 2013)

There ya go, being a sausage influence again.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in!  Awaiting your magic!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 1, 2013)

So what kind of sausage are you making ?


----------



## themule69 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in. if you spent to much time reading SMF. you will end up with a freezer full of good stuff. it gets in your blood and you can't get it out. then you will start making things you didn't know existed. then you will start putting your own twist on things.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 HELP! WHERE DOES IT STOP?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





happy smoken.

david


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2013)

You got me B!

What's it gonna "B" this time...


----------



## robbieh (Feb 1, 2013)

Ohhhh the suspense!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm sure it will "B" something good


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

nepas said:


> There ya go, being a sausage influence again.









    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






KathrynN said:


> I'm in!  Awaiting your magic!


Coming along slowly but surely  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






themule69 said:


> I'm in. if you spent to much time reading SMF. you will end up with a freezer full of good stuff. it gets in your blood and you can't get it out. then you will start making things you didn't know existed. then you will start putting your own twist on things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Ohhhh the suspense!!!!


Ha!  Have to get some work done while all this is going on


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

jrod62 said:


> So what kind of sausage are you making ?





PGSmoker64 said:


> You got me B!
> 
> What's it gonna "B" this time...





driedstick said:


> I'm sure it will "B" something good


Another variety of types. Kabanosy, Spicy Sticks, Varmlandskorv, Slim Jimish Sticks & Sun Dried Tomato Apple Chicken Sausage.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

I decided to make some chicken sausage too...













PICT0401.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Chicken thighs.













PICT0402.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Couple breasts.













PICT0403.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Ready to grind the beef.













PICT0404.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Ready to grind the pork.













PICT0405.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Ready to grind the chicken.













PICT0406.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Ground beef.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0407.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Ground pork.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0408.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Ground chicken.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0409.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Diced apple.













PICT0410.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Taters & onions.













PICT0420.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Ground together.













PICT0422.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Sun dried tomatoes & onions ground together.













PICT0400.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Chicken breasts cooking to make chicken corn soup.

Updates to follow...


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## kathrynn (Feb 1, 2013)

Not Fair!  You keep adding things....and show us pictures that make me hungry!  Didn't get lunch today!  Hurry up!


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 1, 2013)

This looks like it will be a good one here!  I'll check back on this one tomorrow.  Are they by any chance smoked sun dries tomatoes?  Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## skinnyb37 (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh, man! That looks like it's gonna be awesome! I tried my 2nd batch about a month ago, but it turned out too dry (used Costco pork butts and a little bit of fat back)...was frustrating, so I wasn't sure when I'd try again, but those pics are starting to get me excited to try again...just recently found this site, so now I have a great source for tips on how to not make it bad!!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

PICT0411.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Got my corn thawed out & put in. Added chicken broth, little bit of some onions I grew, some celery I grew & a little garlic. Time to let everything blend...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Not Fair!  You keep adding things....and show us pictures that make me hungry!  Didn't get lunch today!  Hurry up!


I didn't stop for lunch today either & working with all this meat isn't helping! Soup should be done before too long  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






lu1847 said:


> This looks like it will be a good one here! I'll check back on this one tomorrow. Are they by any chance smoked sun dries tomatoes? Can't wait to check it out.


No they're not. I had someone grab them for me today & didn't get a chance to do anything at all with them other than soak them - been a busy day...


skinnyb37 said:


> Oh, man! That looks like it's gonna be awesome! I tried my 2nd batch about a month ago, but it turned out too dry (used Costco pork butts and a little bit of fat back)...was frustrating, so I wasn't sure when I'd try again, but those pics are starting to get me excited to try again...just recently found this site, so now I have a great source for tips on how to not make it bad!!


Stick around - this is a great place!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

The Spicy Stick recipe called for Franks Xhot but I didn't have any of that so I checked out my stock & it came down to Sudden Death or Ultra Death. Since they are spicy sticks I went with the Ultra Death      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       













PICT0418.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Good stuff!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

Got the Spicy Sticks stuffed.













PICT0423.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Here they are waiting to get moved out of my way. Didn't get any other pics of the process for these - had to charge the camera...













PICT0416.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Weighing out some spices...

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok here are the spices mixed up for the Slim Jimish sticks.













PICT0425.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Waiting for the water.













PICT0426.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Getting started.













PICT0427.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Done mixing - nice & sticky.













PICT0430.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






And here are the Slim Jimish sticks stuffed.

Updates to follow...


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 1, 2013)

How are those casings working for you?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> How are those casings working for you?


They are working great! They're stronger than I was expecting they would be too. Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I just finished stuffing the Kabanosy. I figured I might as well save the best sticks for last  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Now it will be natural casings for the last two sausages...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

PICT0432.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Not a very good pic but here is the spice mix for the Kabanosy.













PICT0433.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Ready to mix.













PICT0434.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Stuffer ready & waiting.













PICT0435.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Done mixing & ready to head to the stuffer.













PICT0436.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Kabanosy stuffed - can't wait  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0438.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Different view of the Kabanosy.

Ok down to 2 more sausages - natural casings for both.

Updates to follow...


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 1, 2013)

Kabanosy looks great!  I decided to make a few sticks as well













ohyeah.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 1, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Kabanosy looks great!   I decided to make a few sticks as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I need to be RIGHT THERE in that corner!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That is sweet!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       Thanks Shannon


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok - got the Varmlandskorv wrapped up.













PICT0439.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Beef at top left, pork at right, ground potatoes & onions in the middle.













PICT0440.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Fairly light seasoning on this type of sausage.













PICT0441.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Beef, pork, potatoes & onions mixed together - no spices yet.













PICT0442.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Spices added, everything mixed well, good & sticky - ready to stuff.













PICT0444.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Natural hog casings for these sausages.













PICT0445.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Loaded on the tube & ready for action. I will tie it off right before the meat comes out the end of the tube.













PICT0446.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






And here is the Varmlandskorv stuffed.













PICT0447.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 1, 2013






Closer view.

Ok one more to go.

Updates to follow...


----------



## candycoated (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome post Smoking B! Great inspiration and tutorial!

I gotta know something.

Those veggies, you ground them in your meat grinder?

And... I remember you saying you were patient... You got tired of waiting, you're gonna make sausage balls, aren't you? ;p


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks real good!



~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2013)

Geez....Give a guy a Fancy new grinder and he goes Hog Wild!  Lookin' good neighbor...JJ


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Awesome post Smoking B! Great inspiration and tutorial!
> 
> I gotta know something.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yup I ran the taters & onions through together for the Varmlandskorv then ran the sun dried tomatoes & onions through together for the Sun Dried Tomato Apple Chicken Sausage.

Actually I saved a lb of the ground pork to make a fatty & a 1/2lb for breakfast but the breakfast isn't written in stone & I*  HAVE *been mighty curious about sausage balls...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks real good!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Chef JimmyJ said:


> Geez....Give a guy a Fancy new grinder and he goes Hog Wild!  Lookin' good neighbor...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!  I figured if I made a bunch of stuff it would help me get my MES broken in & properly seasoned


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

I had to eat some soup before I made the last sausages. I was starved & it was way too hot so I had to drain the broth into a different bowl so they would both cool faster - Like I said, I was starving  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0415.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Soup was really good though once everything cooled enough to be able to add the broth back...

Anyways... Moving on...













PICT0449.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Here is the ground chicken - white & dark meat mixed together.













PICT0450.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






After adding the sun dried tomatoes & onions.













PICT0451.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Here is the spice mixture.













PICT0452.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Adding the diced apple pieces.













PICT0454.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Added the spice mixture & continued mixing. Almost ready to stuff but not quite sticky enough yet...













PICT0455.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






And here they are stuffed.













PICT0456.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Closer view.













PICT0458.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






One more...

Updates to follow...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2013)

Do folks even know what Chicken Corn Soup is outside of Central PA or one of the other Amish settlements? Looks to me like you Cheated! I don't see no Rivels...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 2, 2013)

I was drinking a certain beer while reading your post..

I thought I'd draw you a picture of what I was thinking while reading your Awesome post!  Nice work!













_dosB.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 2, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Do folks even know what Chicken Corn Soup is outside of Central PA or one of the other Amish settlements? Looks to me like you Cheated! I don't see no Rivels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - none in there. I was too hungry & had too much other stuff going on to make them.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 2, 2013)

Jeremy....  I ain't been countin'... You must be wallerin' in sausage by now...     How many pounds in the last few weeks ??  200??  300???     

It sure looks good...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....   Dave


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Jeremy....  I ain't been countin'... You must be wallerin' in sausage by now...     How many pounds in the last few weeks ??  200??  300???
> 
> It sure looks good...
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!  I am starting to get a reserve built up in my freezer  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I can't go back to store bought after "crossing the line" & making "REAL" sausage   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I don't have as much left as you might think though - I've sure been eating a lot of it


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 2, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Do folks even know what Chicken Corn Soup is outside of Central PA or one of the other Amish settlements? Looks to me like you Cheated! I don't see no Rivels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm........Rivels........


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> I was drinking a certain beer while reading your post..
> 
> I thought I'd draw you a picture of what I was thinking while reading your Awesome post!  Nice work!
> 
> ...









    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I like that! It's made me laugh a couple times now - Thanks!


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 2, 2013)

I was looking forward to Admiring your work this morning and you didn't disappoint.  You are the man.  I'm so glad there is a place like this on the web for novices like myself to watch, listen, and learn so much from such knowledgeable people.  I've been a member here now for a few years and smoking just as long and I got to tell ya without this info here there is no way I would be doing some of the stuff I'm doing now. Don't get me wrong I have a lot to learn and am learning every smoke and every time on on this site however I feel a have years and years of experience just from all of everyone's info. Sorry got off track there.  Great job B.  can't wait for final pics.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Oooooo!  Looks good to me!  BUT....don't care for tooo hot ......Hot flashes would be awful!  LOL


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> I was looking forward to Admiring your work this morning and you didn't disappoint. You are the man. I'm so glad there is a place like this on the web for novices like myself to watch, listen, and learn so much from such knowledgeable people. I've been a member here now for a few years and smoking just as long and I got to tell ya without this info here there is no way I would be doing some of the stuff I'm doing now. Don't get me wrong I have a lot to learn and am learning every smoke and every time on on this site however I feel a have years and years of experience just from all of everyone's info. Sorry got off track there. Great job B. can't wait for final pics.


Thanks man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    This is the best forum out there for this - Lots of good people here


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Oooooo!  Looks good to me!  BUT....don't care for tooo hot ......Hot flashes would be awful!  LOL


Thanks Kat! If you don't like too much heat you can always tone them down - I just take it to extremes sometimes


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok smoker has been warming up to 120* Gonna give the Spicy Sticks & Slim Jimish sticks a nice long smoke. I hung them for several hours to dry. Saving the Kabanosy for last. They will go in by themselves.  All the stick have had cure #1 added to them. The Varmlandskorv & Sun Dried Tomato Apple Chicken Sausage are fresh sausages without cure - they will not get smoked.

Pics coming soon & updates to follow...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2013)

You planning on posting some Recipes? I did a search on the Varmlandskorv and got everything from Pork, Onion, Potato and S&P to a Recipe that puts more Allspice in 5Lb of sausage than I would want in 25Lbs...And I Like Allspice!...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

Yall are killing me!  I want SAUSAGES!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You planning on posting some Recipes? I did a search on the Varmlandskorv and got everything from Pork, Onion, Potato and S&P to a Recipe that puts more Allspice in 5Lb of sausage than I would want in 25Lbs...And I Like Allspice!...JJ


Yeah I can put the recipe up here in a bit - no problem


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok - a few more pics













PICT0462.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Put them in the smoker for 1 hour with no smoke just to make sure they were good & dry.













PICT0463.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Now they are smoking away.













PICT0461.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






Kabanosy hanging on my custom drying rack


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

Probably gonna grill some of the fresh sausages tonight so I should have some updates on them as well.  I will post the recipes once I get back to the house as well as more pics...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok since Jimmy wanted the Varmlandskorv recipe I'll start with it.

1 lb lean beef

1 lb veal

1 lb pork

1 1/2 lb potatoes

2 medium onions

7 tsp salt

2 tsp allspice

1/2 tsp sugar

1/4 tsp white pepper

1/4 tsp fresh ground black pepper

1/2 cup cold water

Grind your meat together then grind the potatoes & onions together.

Mix meat & vegetables together.

Add spices to water then add to meat/vegetable mix & combine everything very well.

Stuff.

I want to add that this sausage is great baked or broiled if you can't fry it. In case anyone decides to make it I also want to add that it doesn't keep long if you don't freeze it. You can keep it in your fridge for a day with no trouble - 2 at the very, very most & you need to store it covered in water while in your fridge.

Be back with the other recipes...


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

.........???? for you.  I know Jimmy said he loves allspice.  How much would be tooooooo much of that for these.  I know allspice is a strong spice too.  Usually a little bit goes a long way.

I thought the sage amount in Pops country sausage would be strong.  Its was not at all.  Newbie here to sausages.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice post looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





you sure have been putting the meat thru the grinder lately good job


----------



## wes w (Feb 3, 2013)

Jeremy this is awesome!   You have helped me with info about sausage that is beyond belief.   This is the icing on the cake.  Thank you so much.    I can't wait to do some of my own.  

I agree with everyone else.  This site is outstanding!   I don't think I've ever met a more friendly and helpful group of people on a forum.   Jeff created it, but the people that run it are the ones that make it happen.  Thanks to all!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> .........???? for you.  I know Jimmy said he loves allspice.  How much would be tooooooo much of that for these.  I know allspice is a strong spice too.  Usually a little bit goes a long way.
> 
> I thought the sage amount in Pops country sausage would be strong.  Its was not at all.  Newbie here to sausages.


That is pretty much a personal taste type thing. As you said allspice is pretty strong & can throw off the flavor balance quickly if too much is used. That being said I try not to add more than about 1 gram allspice at the most per pound of sausage (roughly 1/2 tsp if you don't have a metric scale) for just about every recipe I make. As I said though that's for my own taste - you may like a lot more or a little less 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   but the g/lb works great for me to keep things balanced.


----------



## wes w (Feb 3, 2013)

I have another question.  You  hang yours in the smoker to dry without heat and no smoke.   With my smoker, I can't do that.  Are there other methods to make sure they are good an dry before smoking?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Wes W said:


> I have another question.  You  hang yours in the smoker to dry without heat and no smoke.   With my smoker, I can't do that.  Are there other methods to make sure they are good an dry before smoking?


Hey Wes - I actually had the smoker at 110* when I first put them in. That was just to make sure they were good & dry but it wasn't entirely necessary. You can hang them up inside to dry or direct a fan to blow across them. Here is how I dried mine before putting them in the smoker - it's my custom drying rack  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0461.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 2, 2013






These are the Kabanosy but I did the others the same way. Works pretty good


----------



## wes w (Feb 3, 2013)

When is it dry?  When the casing is dried out?    I've read if they're  not dry or not dry enough it leave a bad flavor.

Love the hangers!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Wes W said:


> When is it dry?  When the casing is dried out?    I've read if they're  not dry or not dry enough it leave a bad flavor.
> 
> Love the hangers!


Yup - when the casing feels dry. Dry casings take smoke *MUCH* better.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The hangers work good - they've been used for all kinds of stuff


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Very nice post looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I don't want the auger to seize up on it - I figure if I use it often enough it won't be able to


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok here are some more pics.













PICT0464.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






Spicy Sticks & Slim Jimish Sticks all finished.













PICT0465.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






Sliced view of a Slim Jimish Stick.













PICT0466.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






With flash.

I pulled these out of the smoker at 149* IT No ice water bath & they went to 152 - 153* IT on their own. These are quite tasty without all the greasiness of a factory produced Slim Jim


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2013)

Good lookin' sticks Jeremy....   I'd eat 'em......


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Good lookin' sticks Jeremy....   I'd eat 'em......


Thanks Dave! I don't think they're gonna last anywhere near long enough to worry about vac sealing them


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 3, 2013)

Look really good Jeremy.  Can't wait to see the Kabanosy


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Look really good Jeremy.  Can't wait to see the Kabanosy


Thanks Shannon!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is the recipe for the Slim Jimish Sticks.

5 lb beef

1 1/4 oz salt

2 Tbsp paprika

3 Tbsp ground mustard

1/2 tsp celery seed

1 1/2 tsp mace

1/2 tsp granulated garlic

1/2 tsp ground ginger

1/2 tsp black pepper

1/2 tsp white pepper

1/4 tsp marjoram

3/4 tsp cayenne pepper

1 1/2 tsp granulated onion

3 oz powdered buttermilk

1/8 cup molasses

1 tsp cure #1

I smoked these at 110 - 120* for about 8 hours to let the buttermilk do its thing then raised smoker temp to 155* for 2 hours then raised it to 165* till IT was 149*  No ice water bath - I hung them up & they went to 152 - 153* IT on their own.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are the Spicy Sticks.













PICT0467.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






Sliced view.













PICT0468.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






With flash.

These are quite tasty too


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking good!!

     Thanks for the recipe..

   Craig


----------



## jp61 (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> Thanks for the recipe..
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig! & your quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






JP61 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!


Shannon127 said:


> Looks good


Thanks Shannon!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Just realized I forgot to give credit for the Spicy Sticks. I used a recipe I found on here & just upped the heat a little. The recipe was posted by Nepas http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103777/spicy-stick-recipe    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok have some more pics. A friend of mine that moved up by Boston showed up out of the blue last night with lots of beer so we ended up shooting pool, playing pinball, air hockey & darts. I didn't cook any of the sausages last night but I just made a couple so here they are.













PICT0469.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






Varmlandskorv on the left - Sun Dried Tomato Apple Chicken Sausage on the right.













PICT0470.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






Sliced view.













PICT0471.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






With flash.













PICT0472.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






The other halves.

Updates & descriptions after I finish eating...


----------



## bear55 (Feb 3, 2013)

Can one be arrested for driving under the influence of sausage?  Those looked great!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

I figure I better post these pics of the Kabanosy for Shannon  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0474.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






Poaching after the smoke.













PICT0475.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






& in the cold water right after poaching.













PICT0477.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






Back up on the custom rack to hang for a while after coming out of the cold water.













PICT0480.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 3, 2013






Had to break into one so here is a sliced pic.

Yumm


----------



## wes w (Feb 3, 2013)

They look awesome Jeremy!     My brother-in-law does alot of jerky.   He's going to give me some of his recipes for sticks.   All his jerky is deer.   From what I've read most people mix 1/2 pork and 1/2 deer.   I'm thinking next week-end I'll be attempting something in the stuffing line.   

  I need to get in the woods and cut some more hickory one of these days so it can be drying.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2013)

So, how did those chicken sausages turn out??? Were they smoked at all our are they fresh? I may have missed that info in the sausage overload!


----------



## johnnie walker (Feb 3, 2013)

Smoking B

Thanks for all those pics and the recipes. That was a major sausage making episode. Every thing looks fantastic! One of these days I need to try some chicken sausages.

Would you mind posting a recipe for the chicken sausage?


----------



## johnnie walker (Feb 3, 2013)

Messed up. Repeat post!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 4, 2013)

hey everyone I will update everything as soon as I can. I picked up the flu & ITS BAD. I can barely movr sorry


----------



## candycoated (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, sorry to hear that Smoking B.

Rest and drink lots of water.

Hope you get better very soon.


----------



## wes w (Feb 4, 2013)

NyQuil  followed by a shot of Bourbon and honey.  My cure all!   It works


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> hey everyone I will update everything as soon as I can.* I picked up the flu* & ITS BAD. I can barely movr sorry


Jeremy... Never, ever pick up the flu.... It's way too heavy...  Can feel like you pulled every muscle in your back and neck and stomach after pukin' all night.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....  I'm really sorry you feel bad... but... you did leave a crack in the door.....   Dave


----------



## robbieh (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey B. Sorry to hear you're sick.  Just wanted to pop in and let you know everything you made looks absolutely delish!  Thanks for sharing the pics and recipes!


----------



## wes w (Feb 4, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Smoking B said:
> 
> 
> > hey everyone I will update everything as soon as I can.* I picked up the flu* & ITS BAD. I can barely movr sorry
> ...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

Bear55 said:


> Can one be arrested for driving under the influence of sausage?  Those looked great!


Thanks man!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So, how did those chicken sausages turn out??? Were they smoked at all our are they fresh? I may have missed that info in the sausage overload!


The chicken sausages were great! They were fresh - no smoke.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

Johnnie Walker said:


> Smoking B
> 
> Thanks for all those pics and the recipes. That was a major sausage making episode. Every thing looks fantastic! One of these days I need to try some chicken sausages.
> 
> Would you mind posting a recipe for the chicken sausage?


Thanks! I will put the recipe up directly - gonna try to eat something...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that Smoking B.
> 
> Rest and drink lots of water.
> 
> Hope you get better very soon.


Thanks Lady Mel! I'm feeling better to an extent. Gonna try to eat something then get the recipe up for the chicken sausage...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

Wes W said:


> NyQuil  followed by a shot of Bourbon and honey.  My cure all!   It works


The only thing I had was honey. I took a couple shots of shine & forced down a tsp of honey & was able to fall asleep for several hours.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Jeremy... Never, ever pick up the flu.... It's way too heavy...  Can feel like you pulled every muscle in your back and neck and stomach after pukin' all night.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Dave - that's good advice - I don't think I will try to pick up any more flu in the future. My stomach is sore


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

robbieh said:


> Hey B. Sorry to hear you're sick.  Just wanted to pop in and let you know everything you made looks absolutely delish!  Thanks for sharing the pics and recipes!


Thanks Robbie!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> The chicken sausages were great! They were fresh - no smoke.


Thanks Jeremy,

I'm keeping my eye peeled for chicken/turkey sausage recipes since the Fiancee claims to not eat pork 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. On vacation I saw her sneak a piece of bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Baby steps I guess!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok here is the recipe I used for the Sun Dried Tomato Apple Chicken Sausage.  I read over a lot of recipes & mixed & matched from several & added my own ideas to come up with this one. I've been wanting to make some chicken sausages for my grandparents. They have to really watch their diets so I DID NOT want to add any fat to the sausages. I also didn't want them to turn out drier than a 20 year old piece of leather. What to do. What to do...

Well here is what I finally came up with.

2 1/2 lb boneless/skinless chicken breast

2 1/2 lb boneless/skinless chicken thighs

3/4 lb onion peeled & quartered (I used yellow onions)

3 1/2 oz sun dried tomatoes (soak these for 15 minutes in warm water)

1 cup tart baking apples diced to roughly 1/8 inch or somewhere thereabouts

1 Tbsp salt

1 Tbsp pepper

1 Tbsp celery seed

1 tsp thyme

1 tsp oregano

6 oz water

Mix the breasts & thighs together & grind at the same time.

Grind the tomatoes & onions together.

Mix the sun dried tomatoes & onions into the chicken.

Mix in the cup of diced apples.

Add the water to the spices and mix in very well.

Stuff & enjoy.

These sausages turned out great! I was worried about the moisture content without adding any fat - that's why I added onion & apple. There was no issue with dryness at all! If you put them on a really hot grill & cooked them too long I'm sure they would be dry but you can do that to anything... I will be taking these to my grandparents as soon as I feel up to it & will be making more of these for myself. They have a nice flavor profile as well - nothing overwhelms anything else. All in all I am pleased with what I came up with


----------



## wes w (Feb 5, 2013)

Glad to hear your  feeling some what better Jeremy.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeramy!  I am so sorry you are not well!  That tummy flu that is going around is nasty!  Poor Thing!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Get well Quick!  Need you on here!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 6, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Glad to hear your  feeling some what better Jeremy.


Thanks Wes  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm feeling a lot better today. Gonna try to eat some real food & get back in the swing of things  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






KathrynN said:


> Jeramy!  I am so sorry you are not well!  That tummy flu that is going around is nasty!  Poor Thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It was some bad stuff for sure!  No redeeming qualities whatsoever  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think I have it on the run now though


----------



## johnnie walker (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the chicken sausage recipe Jeremy.

Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 7, 2013)

Johnnie Walker said:


> Thanks for the chicken sausage recipe Jeremy.
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling better.


You're quite welcome & thanks


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

Gonna check out the Kabanosy in a little while. Will get a pic or 2 up of how it's coming along...


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Forgot to update this. Here is how the Kabanosy is doing.













PICT0486.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 11, 2013


















PICT0488.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 11, 2013


















PICT0489.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 11, 2013
__ 1






It has dried nicely & the flavor has really increased - good stuff!


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks awesome !!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Looks awesome !!


Thanks Shannon! It tastes awesome too!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks real good, Jeremy!

I stopped at the SausageMaker store tonight to pick up some casings so I can make a batch,


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks real good, Jeremy!
> 
> I stopped at the SausageMaker store tonight to pick up some casings so I can make a batch,
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin!  Glad you're gonne get to make some


----------



## newsmokeguy (Mar 18, 2014)

that's a lot of stuff! how long did it take u to make all those?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 18, 2014)

It took me most of the day to get them all stuffed but I was working in my shop doing other things too...


----------



## deansomers (Apr 4, 2014)

Epic thread! Epic!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol thanks man


----------



## paulharding (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy crap that's cool!!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

paulharding said:


> Holy crap that's cool!!


Thanks man lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Sometimes you just have to make sausage!


----------



## paulyetter (May 15, 2014)

And make sausage you did!! Wow! I wish I could do that. Great job with all that!


----------



## smoking b (May 17, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> And make sausage you did!! Wow! I wish I could do that. Great job with all that!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Once you start making sausage there's no going back to the store bought stuff! It's fun to make too  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If you decide to get into it sometime & need help feel free to P.M. me - I've helped several people get started with sausage...


----------



## wes w (Jun 20, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you have and I haven't looked back.  Love my homemade sausage and home cured and smoked bacon.   This man right here is sausage king!  :-)

Can't thank you enough for showing me the ropes.


----------



## Hennessy (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow, what a great thread. Just curious, would you be willing to share your recipe for the potato sausage? We’ve always called it potatiskorv, and we always have it for holidays. Most recipes I see call for beef and pork, but I know our old family recipe (sadly now lost) only used pork. Anyway, great post. I’ve always wondered how the Swedish potato sausage would taste done in a smoker. We typically just boil it. Happy holidays!


----------

